# FSTAB



## zouhart (6 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour à tous,

quel est l'équivalent de fstab sous Mac OS X ? J'ai besoin de ce fichier pour monter sur mon Mac un compte qui se situe sur un serveur Linux.

merci d'avance


----------

